# PCR Investment



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been looking at single shot and lever action rifles in .45-70, I like the range and power this round has so this is what ive decided to go with. Ive heard some good and bad about the H&R handi rifle, but I love the price on it being 16. Does anyone have any experience with this gun? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a New England Arms "Partner Tracker II" in 12ga. that has always worked just fine for me. I'm going to send it back and have a 44mag barrel fitted to it for the coming season.

I also have a H & R "Handi-Rifle" in .223cal with bull barrel and it works and shoots just fine. I could have a variety of other barrels fitted to it but I like it just the way it is.

H & R's barrel program sounds pretty good you can get pretty much what you want fitted to you stock and receiver for under $200.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

The only thing you might want to think about is if you will be able to find ammo and how much will it cost. Not every store is going to suddenly have hunting loads for PCR's. Not a showstopper, but a consideration.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Kableguy said:


> The only thing you might want to think about is if you will be able to find ammo and how much will it cost. Not every store is going to suddenly have hunting loads for PCR's. Not a showstopper, but a consideration.



I know a guy that orders .45-70 rounds off of ammotogo.com. Theyre a little pricy but it seems like theyre always in stock. Ill probably stock up on some pretty soon.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Kableguy said:


> The only thing you might want to think about is if you will be able to find ammo and how much will it cost. Not every store is going to suddenly have hunting loads for PCR's. Not a showstopper, but a consideration.


I order my Horandy's thru Cabelas for my .45-70. Never had a problem. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Cabelas in Columbus stocks it. Lots of mail order options also. I already checked that out.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The Handi-Rifle is built a lot like the H&R single barrel shotguns. No matter how beat up they look or how many owners they have had, they still work. In the event they stop working, parts are cheap and easy to get. Great price on them too. A time tested value for sure.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have a handi rifle and have hunted with it in .243, and .30-06. It is a suitable gun. The only concern I would have with that choice would be recoil. The majority of H&r rifles are acceptable hunting guns. The 45-70 is a practical 200 yard rifle with some practice and 2" groups at 100 yards is all you need for that range. You won't have much issue achieving that.

When shooting at the deer you won't feel recoil. But you might need a lead sled to sight it in. Be sure to put a quality scope and mounts on it for the recoil.

If you are starting new, I would look into the .444 though. If you decide to go .45-70 that is a great choice, but you owe it to yourself to check all options. The 444 shoots flatter and gives you a little more range, but is not as easy to find ammo for.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mad eye, same thing I was thinking. In a fairly light single shot, that 45-70 is going to rock!! As I've gotten older, I look for rounds that can get it done without dislocating my shoulders. I've shot singles, levers, & a custom 98 Mauser bolt in 45-70 & the only one I'd shoot again is the Mauser. Lots of younger guys may disagree, but there are other rounds that will get the job done w/o the pain. I do like the .444 & as soon as this whole issue arose, that was one I was considering.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im just begining to shoot with my new barrel for my encore prohunter in 45-70 im going to tell you all... its an easy kicker to me. ive only shot 405 gr ultra max and fusion 300 grain from the standing position. the fusion has a slight kick, but the ultramax is a ***** cat to shoot. id of thought it to be the other way around with the ultramax having a heavier bullet, but its not. ive got several more boxes of ammo to try (no finding it hasnt been a problem) then i will know more. ive got to say the recoil is much, much less than i was thinking it would be. i honestly think i could shoot this rifle all day, but then, im a big fan of the old .300 winchester mag too


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A 405 gr. cast bullet running (.22 long speed) under 1200 fps.
About the same as the Ultramag 405 cowboy.

One of my favorite loads is a 430 gr. cast bullet running at 1300-1400fps pushed by Unique powder, ran in a Marlin 1895.

You can run wild or mild --- no need to run wild on a whitetail.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AHRMdMSiD0[/ame]


----------

